# Help! Still no bears!



## plothuff (Sep 17, 2008)

My dad and I are hunting in the Fife Lake/ Kalkaska area and are seeing nothing! Neither of our bait piles are being hit, and we are nearing the end of our available time. Please help us out, I'm 17 and would love to harvest a bear! We have red oak permits.

Call us at 810-343-4423

Thanks for reading, thanks in advance if you can help us!


----------



## VaBearboy (Oct 28, 2008)

Ugh ,Had this problem in the Northern Lower many times.It seems that once small game season starts and increased scouting by deer and other hunters increase some bears in high human activity either move to another area of less people traffic or go nocturnal on you. 

Were the bears hitting baits before the small game season started ?

Were the bears hitting the baits after ? 

If so what times were they hitting?

Did you put out the max amount of bait sites that you could ?

What ended up happening ? Did you score?


----------

